# Help for the future



## panelbeater (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all,

For 40 yrs I wanted to live for at least some time in a warm/hot climate. Sadly my wife died suddenly in October. As you can imagine I have a new idea of what to do and where to go pretty much daily. I'm about to start to sell two houses and will return to our roots in Bournemouth Dorset [my wife is there]. My thoughts are to buy a three bed in Bournemouth to rent out, and for me to rent a two bed in Spain. The economics seem ok, but I have my late wifes little Yorkie and he must come to. Am I in cloud cuckoo land to think it will be easy to find a rental that's dog friendly, I would like to be between Murcia and Calpe costal and not remote. I do not want to be isolated I normally mix in well and want to join in things. There must be hundreds of things I need to find out about, the main concern I have is that I don't want to loose my uk rights and residency, I intend to return at some stage as I have no family when in my dotage I fancy an apartment overlooking Poole bay. I do apologise for this turning in to a novel, but I think I need to learn a lot and who better to ask. I am looking at the move to Spain some time in 2016 I turn 65 in the July. 

Thank you for any help and advice you can offer

Panelbeater


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

panelbeater said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For 40 yrs I wanted to live for at least some time in a warm/hot climate. Sadly my wife died suddenly in October. As you can imagine I have a new idea of what to do and where to go pretty much daily. I'm about to start to sell two houses and will return to our roots in Bournemouth Dorset [my wife is there]. My thoughts are to buy a three bed in Bournemouth to rent out, and for me to rent a two bed in Spain. The economics seem ok, but I have my late wifes little Yorkie and he must come to. Am I in cloud cuckoo land to think it will be easy to find a rental that's dog friendly, I would like to be between Murcia and Calpe costal and not remote. I do not want to be isolated I normally mix in well and want to join in things. There must be hundreds of things I need to find out about, the main concern I have is that I don't want to loose my uk rights and residency, I intend to return at some stage as I have no family when in my dotage I fancy an apartment overlooking Poole bay. I do apologise for this turning in to a novel, but I think I need to learn a lot and who better to ask. I am looking at the move to Spain some time in 2016 I turn 65 in the July.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I'm sorry about your loss

Dog-friendly rentals aren't usually a problem in Spain, so no need to worry about that

If you live in Spain for 90+ days you will be deemed resident in Spain & have to register - you would then no longer be resident in the UK & wouldn't be able to use the NHS except as a visitor, for example - but if you're a British citizen, whenever you decide to up-sticks from Spain & return to live in the UK, you'd have the right to do so - & all your rights as a British citizen resident in the UK would follow

have a read of this - it explains about registering & so on
*MOVING TO SPAIN – WHAT TO DO & WHEN*


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I'm sorry about your loss
> 
> ...


I have to disagree with that, for years I was resident in Spain for 90 days annually and registered, I spent the rest of the year in the U.K. and was also resident there for 275 days. My health care was the N.H.S. in the U.K. and my G.P. prescribed me enough drugs for my stay in Spain. I was self employed and taxes also were paid in the U.K.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I have to disagree with that, for years I was resident in Spain for 90 days annually and registered, I spent the rest of the year in the U.K. and was also resident there for 275 days. My health care was the N.H.S. in the U.K. and my G.P. prescribed me enough drugs for my stay in Spain. I was self employed and taxes also were paid in the U.K.


You've misread that Hepa, XAb is speaking about becoming resident within 90 days of arrival when you intend to spend all your time in Spain, not 3mths in and 9mths out- that's completely different.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I have to disagree with that, for years I was resident in Spain for 90 days annually and registered, I spent the rest of the year in the U.K. and was also resident there for 275 days. My health care was the N.H.S. in the U.K. and my G.P. prescribed me enough drugs for my stay in Spain. I was self employed and taxes also were paid in the U.K.


Things have changed since then!
Actually I think you can be away from the UK 6 months now without forfeiting your rights to NHS, but why not check with the DWP, best to get info from the horses mouth!
I'm afraid you cant have the best of both worlds!
Make sure you spend less than 183 days in Span, as you will then be tax resident in Spain, meaning you will pay income tax on your worldwide income, pensions, savings etc, including rental tax on your proposed rentals, and even if you dont rent them out the tax office will tax you as if you do, its called"Imputed income"


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

extranjero said:


> Things have changed since then!
> Actually I think you can be away from the UK 6 months now without forfeiting your rights to NHS, but why not check with the DWP, best to get info from the horses mouth!
> I'm afraid you cant have the best of both worlds!
> "


I could put up an argument, however that would be unfair to the O.P.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Things have changed since then!
> *Actually I think you can be away from the UK 6 months now without forfeiting your rights to NHS,* but why not check with the DWP, best to get info from the horses mouth!
> I'm afraid you cant have the best of both worlds!
> Make sure you spend less than 183 days in Span, as you will then be tax resident in Spain, meaning you will pay income tax on your worldwide income, pensions, savings etc, including rental tax on your proposed rentals, and even if you dont rent them out the tax office will tax you as if you do, its called"Imputed income"


yes I think you can - but once you are registered as resident in Spain then you wouldn't be resident in the UK - & healthcare there is residence based


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Only way round it is to stay up to 90 days, don't register, take a break in another country for a couple of days, come back and stay a further 90 days. That takes care of 6 months, then go to Portugal or wherever and do the same again. You stay a resident of the UK because you have not registered anywhere else.


----------



## panelbeater (Mar 4, 2015)

thanks to all of you for the advice, and the links. I already know a lot more and now need to read up on the tax side, as I will have 2 lots of rental income and 2 pensions. I think this could well come about, turn 65 move to the sun, sounds like a good scheme.

Thanks again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

extranjero said:


> Things have changed since then!
> Actually I think you can be away from the UK 6 months now without forfeiting your rights to NHS, but why not check with the DWP, best to get info from the horses mouth!
> I'm afraid you cant have the best of both worlds!
> Make sure you spend less than 183 days in Span, as you will then be tax resident in Spain, meaning you will pay income tax on your worldwide income, pensions, savings etc, including rental tax on your proposed rentals, and even if you dont rent them out the tax office will tax you as if you do, its called"Imputed income"




So, identical to the situation in UK then.

You are *supposed* to do all that if you live in UK as well.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> So, identical to the situation in UK then.
> 
> You are *supposed* to do all that if you live in UK as well.


Only the same as the UK in that you need to declare most of these things (Although ISAs, SIPPS, etc make that a much less of a burden and less risky than in Spain). 

Generally the tax you would pay in the UK is very much less. Great care needs to be taken and you cannot do enough research


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

With regard to pet-friendly lets, we have two smallish dogs and, when we go on holiday, it is a case of finding places that will take them, often much more of a problem for short lets but, so far, we have had no difficulties whatsoever. You will need to make sure the dog has all his jabs up to date, be microchipped and have a passport. Travelling becomes more problematic since, if you plan on flying, your flight will have restrictions (carrier, where from and where to). Far better to travel by road with the dog in the vehicle with you. Some people prefer the ferry, we prefer to use the tunnel. Dogs in cars in Spain must be secured in such a way as they cannot interfere with/distract the driver so it is either a cage at the rear or with a restraint plugged into the seatbelt socket in the back seat.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

alborino said:


> Only the same as the UK in that you need to declare most of these things (Although ISAs, SIPPS, etc make that a much less of a burden and less risky than in Spain).
> 
> Generally the tax you would pay in the UK is very much less. Great care needs to be taken and you cannot do enough research



What do you NOT have to declare in UK that you do in Spain (genuine question as I think it's good top point out the differences)?


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> What do you NOT have to declare in UK that you do in Spain (genuine question as I think it's good top point out the differences)?


I said "Only the same as the UK in that you *need* to declare most of these things " :confused2:

However as examples the contents of ISAs as tax free containers, the 25% tax free lump sums of pensions, and the profit on your home as in main abode are not declared in the UK.

But I posted to just balance any thought that Spain was similar to the UK for an expat as I think that is a very dangerous and potentially costly thought. Great care is needed where in Spain you will pay tax that you wouldn't in the UK due to:

higher tax levels
reduced personal allowances
no easy to use tax free shelters (ISAs).
first home sales subject to tax.
tax on 25% UK tax free pension lump sums.
The enormous cost of many part time self employed (yeah I know ).
lack of SIPP tax free pension deposits.

I don't think many mind paying their fair share of tax but an expat in spain, without careful planing, can find all their plans shattered. In extreme cases leading to people running for home. Just last week discussed a guy who had lived in Spain for three years. After bereavement he sold his UK home. He couldn't prove the money he had spent over ten years converting it into a beautiful home to the satisfaction of the Spanish authorities. A 30,000 Euro bill forced him to return to the UK as after paying the mortgage he didn't have 30000 Euros  

Of course if your economy is very small and straightforward there might be little difference but I don't think the OP is in that situation


----------



## panelbeater (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, I will have to research very carefully.


----------

